# Stör köder



## .:taktlos_prs:. (12. Oktober 2005)

#Kurz und knackig : was is euer top köder auf störe?
und wie beangelt ihr sie,.. im TEICH !!


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

Tauwurm mit Pose kurz über oder auf Grund. 
Gleiche Frage schon mal an anderer Stelle im Board!!! 
Kurz genug?? 
mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

jipp.-. wo denn im bord?


----------



## Chani04 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

Geh mal auf Suche und gib da Stör ein........
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## nikmark (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

6er Haken-Tauwurm-Grund

Nikmark


----------



## Forelle91 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

Ich benutze meist ne Kombi aus Bienenmade und Mais!
Das alles auf Grund und nen 6er Haken am 25er Vorfach!


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

sehr exotisch^^


----------



## Forelle91 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

Joah!
Störe mögen vor allem Bienenmaden,aber diese Kombi ist einfach TOP!!


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

hmm naja ich werds mal mit tauis versuchen^^ wenn das net klappt kommen vielleicht maden^^


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

auch_ganz_kurz_halten_will:
wo überhaupt Störe ?
schmecken die ?
noch_nie_einen_gefangen_hab...


----------



## nikmark (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> auch_ganz_kurz_halten_will:
> wo überhaupt Störe ?
> schmecken die ?
> noch_nie_einen_gefangen_hab...



Auch ganz kurz:

-in manchen "Bordellos di Forello"
- ganz delikat mit frischen Tomaten! Kurz angebraten und 10 Minuten bei 200 °C im Ofen !

Nikmark


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

lol,.. forellensee... brunsbeck is stör besatz... schmecken denk schon?!


----------



## Adrian* (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

Meinen Stör hab ich auf ne combi Bienenmaden-maden gefangen...Entweder würd ich die Pose so tief stellen das der Köder auf Grund liegt oder möglichst weit an der Oberfläche...



> schmecken denk schon?!



Den Stör hab ich Released, ich hab in der Angelhütte nachgefrag was ich machen soll weil ich den nicht abschlagen will, die kammen dann mit und haben den in den Raubfischteich gesetzt und ich hab dafür en paar geräucherte Forellen gekriegt...


----------



## nikmark (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Stör hab ich auf ne combi Bienenmaden-maden gefangen...Entweder würd ich die Pose so tief stellen das der Köder auf Grund liegt oder möglichst weit an der Oberfläche...
> 
> 
> 
> Den Stör hab ich Released, ich hab in der Angelhütte nachgefrag was ich machen soll weil ich den nicht abschlagen will, die kammen dann mit und haben den in den Raubfischteich gesetzt und ich hab dafür en paar geräucherte Forellen gekriegt...




Schade, er ist ein ausgezeichneter Speisefisch !

Nikmark


----------



## Adrian* (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur andere's gehört...


----------



## nikmark (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

Guckst Du: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=230427&postcount=5

Nikmark


----------



## Adrian* (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

@Nikmark

Klingt echt Lecker!!

aber guck mal hier was die hier Teilweise schreiben....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49598&highlight=St%F6r


----------



## nikmark (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Nikmark
> 
> Klingt echt Lecker!!
> 
> ...




Nun ja, ich bin zwar nicht der grösste Esser und wiege seit 25 Jahren meine 75 kg, aber als Chemiker liegt mir das Kochen im Blut. Wenn es meiner Frau dann auch noch schmeckt, habe ich nichts falsch gemacht. Der Stör oder besser (weil  echte Störe gibbet auch in den Teichen nicht) der Sterlet ist eine absolute Delikatesse !

Ich habe schon oft so befremdliche Meinungen gehört, gerade auch bezüglich des bratens eines Störs oder die Zubereitung eines Hornchechts ! Es gibt Leute, die den sofort wieder in's Wasser werfen, weil er nicht geniessbar sein soll und das wird dann einfach *kritiklos* so weiter gegeben !

Ist halt auch viel Anglerlatein dabei !

Nikmark


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stör köder*

öhö,--> ich rede nicht mehr darüber -.- null gefangen #d


----------



## Timo91 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Stör köder*

Also auch wen mich vieleicht einige lüntchen würden.

der Störhttp://img188.*ih.us/img188/4011/24042009132.jpg schmeckt auch sau gut geräuchert!

und köder bis her eigentlich nur mit Tauwurm auf grund


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Stör köder*

Versucht es mal mit Heilbutt-Pellets.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Meteraal (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Stör köder*

käse soll doch auch gehen, oder??


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Stör köder*



Meteraal schrieb:


> käse soll doch auch gehen, oder??


 

Leg mal ein Stück Limburger in die Sonne,was glaubste
wie der geht.:q
Jetzt aber ohne Schexxx,bei uns werden sie regelmäßig auf Pellets gefangen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tino (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Stör köder*

Welche Sorte Pellets nehmt ihr und in welcher Grösse?

Welche Hakengrösse zur Pelletgrösse verwendet ihr?


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Stör köder*



Tino schrieb:


> Welche Sorte Pellets nehmt ihr und in welcher Grösse?
> 
> Welche Hakengrösse zur Pelletgrösse verwendet ihr?


 


Hallo Tino,#h

wie bereits geschrieben,Heilbuttpellets.Größe 20-22er.
Hakengröße 4-6er.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## schaller (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Stör köder*

Käse ist bei uns am See der Bringer,selten auf Wurm.
Guckst du Uwes Angelsee!


----------



## Tino (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Stör köder*

Hatte mit 20er Halibuttdinger, aber man verzeih mir,mit nem 2er Karpfeneisen gefischt.
Als Kombi sah das garnicht zu groß aus,was es aber definitiv gewesen zu sein schien.
Einen guten Biss gab es, der aber nicht saß.


Angelt Ihr mit den Halibuttpellets an der Posenmontage oder mit Festblei?


----------



## Micha88 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör köder*

Hallo!
Was für Käse ist den am besten für Stör geignet Leute?
Und wie lang sollte das vorfach ca. sein?
Was für ne Hakengröße ist am besten?
Und wie groß darf das stück Käse am Haken den sein?
Bitte um schnelle Rückantwort!!!

Bedanke mich im vorraus 

Petri


----------



## Micha88 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör köder*

Hab noch was vergessen...

Wie schwer sollte das blei für die Pose höchstens sein?

Danke =)


----------



## Florian1980 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stör köder*

Ich hab immer Limburger benutz und am FoPu damit gefangen. Hab immer auf Grund geangelt. Wer, wenn nicht n Stör, kann wohl am besten Köder vom Grund aufnehmen 

Hab immer goldene 2er Karpfenhaken benutz und nicht einen Fehlbiss gehabt.


----------



## Timo91 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Stör köder*

Hallo zusammen!

Also Störe in Forellenteichen z.B. Fange ich am besten mit räucherlachs.
Einfach auf grund mit einem 10ner Karpfenhaken 18ner vorfach auf grund legen eingelegte garnelen gehen auch super.
Fals man auf Großstöre geht ist vielleicht ein Forellenfilet nicht so schlecht!


----------



## FoREllE 97 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Stör köder*

nimm räucherlachs mit ner leichten pose auf grund


----------



## FoREllE 97 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Stör köder*

im frühling wars *******gel. ich hab diesen 11 stück gefangen,einen am puff,die andern am verein. am puff im mittelwasser,2bienen maden,12uhr. am verein immer,die meisten beim feedern ,auf 2 kleine maden,einen mit ner pose und wurm,die eig für barsch gedacht war... durfte alle außer den von teich nicht mitnehmen. schmecken hammer. einige is mir auch abgerissen, bei nem 0,12 rotaugen vorfach,kein wunder...


----------



## Granit (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stör köder*

Ich gehe auf Stör so: Helikoptermontage mit Birnenblei 30gr, 6er Karpfenhacken mit zwei oder drei Mistwürmer drauf und Maiskette am Haar.
also dann natürlich leichte Karpfenrute waagerecht mit elektrobißanzeiger.


----------



## ProAngler99 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stör köder*

Bienenmade und Tauwurm  damit klappt's immer


----------



## kevinho (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Stör köder*

Käse-Räucherlachs-Maden-Bienenmaden-Tauwurm-Teig aus Forelli


----------

